# The car wash



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)

(this picture is stubborn about coming up for me, sometimes  )


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)

_The Auto Wash Bowl was built in Chicago in 1924 by The Newway Auto Cleaning & Service Corp., allowing drivers to run around in circles to clean off the undercarriage. After that, they drove into a stall where they'd get a proper wash by an attendant. 
_


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 22, 2017)

Heck, we did that in thehigh desert all the time when it rained... the washes filled up fast!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2017)




----------

